

 Python trademark at risk in Europe: We need your help - dits59
http://pyfound.blogspot.in/2013/02/python-trademark-at-risk-in-europe-we.html

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5221093>

Other, similar submissions:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Apyt...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Apython+trademark&start=0)

It is important, it deserves attention, I'm just pointing out that discussions
have already taken place here on HN, and it might be worth reading them to
avoid repeating things unnecessarily, and to see the clarifications made
previously.

